# [NOT SOLVED] A problem with the Logitech Unify device

## pygoscelis

I can pair my keyboard and mouse with ltunify without any problem. But it doesn't survive a reboot.

I can use the keyboard with grub, but as soon as I boot, both the keyboard and the mouse stop functioning. I need to plug in another keyboard, unpair and pair again, then they start working again.

Can this be fixed?

I could run a pairing script at boot-time, but then I'd have to turn the devices on and off manually each time, which is not that great.

EDIT: the solution is to build the driver as a module, not compile it into the kernel. Thanks zeek and Anon-E-Moose!

EDIT2: No, this actually didn't help! I'm still rebooting to a keyboard-less mouse-less machine, now with hid_logitech_dj as a module. Help, anyone?Last edited by pygoscelis on Wed Dec 25, 2013 9:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pygoscelis,

The Logitech Unify device, has its own kernel module.

If its built as a module, does it load.

The pairing is saved even if the mouse and keyboard are switched off, so I suspect repairing is provoking something in the kernel/udev to do somethihg.

----------

## pygoscelis

 *Quote:*   

> The Logitech Unify device, has its own kernel module.

 

I have it built into the kernel (HID_LOGITECH_DJ).

The pairing is there after the reboot, "ltunify list" prints it. It just doesn't work until I re-pair.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pygoscelis,

Are there any new messages in dmesg as a result of the re pair ?

----------

## pygoscelis

NeddySeagoon,

Yes:

```

[  121.759993] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: logi_dj_recv_destroy_djhid_device: can't destroy a NULL device

[  139.296156] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: logi_dj_recv_destroy_djhid_device: can't destroy a NULL device

[  150.775681] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2011 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6.4/3-6.4.1/3-6.4.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input6

[  150.775774] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2011] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1:1

[  158.267624] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6.4/3-6.4.1/3-6.4.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input7

[  158.267753] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0007: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101b] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1:2

```

The error messages are probably from the unpair command. That is, the receiver knows about the devices (because ltunify displays pairing info) but the driver doesn't.

----------

## zeek

 *pygoscelis wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The Logitech Unify device, has its own kernel module. 
> 
> I have it built into the kernel (HID_LOGITECH_DJ).
> 
> 

 

I have had problems in the past with building USB + USB devices into the kernel.  Problem went away after using modules.

I have unifying working for me, survives reboot.  Kernel 3.8.13-gentoo.

```

# lsusb

...

hid_logitech_dj         7906  0

usbhid                 19610  1 hid_logitech_dj

...

```

Have you tried building it as a module?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I also have it as a module and have no problems.

----------

## pygoscelis

zeek, Anon-E-Moose,

thanks, I'll try to build as a module instead.

----------

## pygoscelis

Yes! With the driver compiled as a module, it works perfectly.

EDIT: No, the joy was premature. Still doesn't work.

----------

## pygoscelis

Bump?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Where is the receiver in relation to the mouse/keyboard?

I had mine at the back of the computer, with a metal desk in between and it seemed to have periodic problems.

I moved the receiver to the front USB port with clear line of sight and no problem.

Something could be interfering with the signal, or the hardware might not be working right. 

Have you checked the batteries?

Just some thoughts.

----------

## pygoscelis

The hardware is brand new, the batteries are fresh, the receiver is in plain view. The loss always happens at boot time. No other problem in many days of usage. I have tried different USB ports: front, back, and a powered hub.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Ok, lets get the basics.

openrc or systemd? 

Which kernel version? 

Output from "grep -i usb /var/log/dmesg"

and is all usb built-in or module?

----------

## pygoscelis

I have just discovered that when another keyboard is plugged in at boot time, the problem doesn't occur!

Openrc, 3.10.17-gentoo, USB is built-in. I think I will try to use USB as a module next.

The output of /var/log/dmesg:

```

[    0.219655] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.219682] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.219725] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.618360] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.618364] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.618366] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.618384] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.618404] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.618418] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.618435] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.618535] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.618537] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.618542] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.618590] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.618591] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.618619] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.618658] usb usb1: usb port1's DeviceRemovable is changed to 1 according to platform information.

[    0.628365] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.628369] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.628370] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.628389] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.628409] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.629112] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.629823] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.630599] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.630601] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.630604] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.630644] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.630645] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.631959] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.631992] usb usb2: usb port1's DeviceRemovable is changed to 1 according to platform information.

[    0.635079] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.635082] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.635084] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.635761] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.636444] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.637125] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.637820] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.638592] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.638594] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.638600] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.638639] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.638640] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.640046] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.643181] usb usb4: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    0.643183] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.643186] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.643187] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.643889] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.644590] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.645281] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.645979] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.646744] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.646745] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.646751] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.646794] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.646795] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.648164] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.657439] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.658197] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.919835] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.919835] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.922570] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.046007] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    1.046009] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008

[    1.046902] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.047945] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.047947] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.048001] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.048106] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.048108] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.152695] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff88042c931800 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    1.152765] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.267288] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.267293] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000

[    1.268385] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.269689] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.269693] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.269789] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.269974] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.269976] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.373873] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/ffff88042c922e00 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    1.426976] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.438329] usb 3-4: default language 0x0409

[    1.438845] usb 3-4: udev 2, busnum 3, minor = 257

[    1.438847] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1100

[    1.438848] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.438849] usb 3-4: Product: My Book         

[    1.438850] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: Western Digital 

[    1.438851] usb 3-4: SerialNumber: 57442D574341535531343230363437

[    1.438923] usb 3-4: usb_probe_device

[    1.438925] usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.439094] usb 3-4: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    1.439133] usb 3-4: adding 3-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.439172] usb-storage 3-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.439175] usb-storage 3-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.439176] usb-storage 3-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.439236] scsi5 : usb-storage 3-4:1.0

[    1.592113] usb 3-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.603271] usb 3-6: udev 3, busnum 3, minor = 258

[    1.603273] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0409, idProduct=005a

[    1.603274] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.603341] usb 3-6: usb_probe_device

[    1.603343] usb 3-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.603518] usb 3-6: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    1.603562] usb 3-6: adding 3-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.603576] hub 3-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.603577] hub 3-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.603816] usb 3-6: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    1.756236] usb 3-11: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    1.982776] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    1.982778] usb 3-11: skipped 8 descriptors after interface

[    1.982779] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.982780] usb 3-11: skipped 43 descriptors after interface

[    1.982782] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.982783] usb 3-11: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

[    1.982784] usb 3-11: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[    1.982786] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.982787] usb 3-11: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[    1.982788] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.982788] usb 3-11: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[    1.982789] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.982790] usb 3-11: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[    1.982791] usb 3-11: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.984622] usb 3-11: default language 0x0409

[    1.987466] usb 3-11: USB interface quirks for this device: 2

[    1.987467] usb 3-11: udev 4, busnum 3, minor = 259

[    1.987468] usb 3-11: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0825

[    1.987469] usb 3-11: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

[    1.987471] usb 3-11: SerialNumber: 6BDFA320

[    1.987533] usb 3-11: usb_probe_device

[    1.987535] usb 3-11: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.987754] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    1.987786] usb 3-11: adding 3-11:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.987810] usb 3-11: adding 3-11:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    1.987821] usb 3-11: adding 3-11:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    1.987832] usb 3-11: adding 3-11:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[    2.003484] snd-usb-audio 3-11:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[    2.003489] snd-usb-audio 3-11:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.003738] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.060511] usb 3-6.1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    2.072703] usb 3-6.1: default language 0x0409

[    2.072963] usb 3-6.1: udev 5, busnum 3, minor = 260

[    2.072965] usb 3-6.1: New USB device found, idVendor=07b3, idProduct=0413

[    2.072966] usb 3-6.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    2.072967] usb 3-6.1: Product: 600dpi USB Scanner

[    2.073034] usb 3-6.1: usb_probe_device

[    2.073036] usb 3-6.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.073268] usb 3-6.1: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.073418] usb 3-6.1: adding 3-6.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.146577] usb 3-6.4: new high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[    2.157704] usb 3-6.4: udev 6, busnum 3, minor = 261

[    2.157706] usb 3-6.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0409, idProduct=005a

[    2.157707] usb 3-6.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.157761] usb 3-6.4: usb_probe_device

[    2.157763] usb 3-6.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.157995] usb 3-6.4: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.158039] usb 3-6.4: adding 3-6.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.158053] hub 3-6.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.158055] hub 3-6.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.158354] usb 3-6.4: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.431804] usb 3-6.4.1: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

[    2.442960] usb 3-6.4.1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    2.442997] usb 3-6.4.1: Successful evaluate context command

[    2.444861] usb 3-6.4.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.444863] usb 3-6.4.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.444864] usb 3-6.4.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.445016] usb 3-6.4.1: default language 0x0409

[    2.445738] usb 3-6.4.1: udev 7, busnum 3, minor = 262

[    2.445740] usb 3-6.4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    2.445742] usb 3-6.4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.445743] usb 3-6.4.1: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.445744] usb 3-6.4.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.445799] usb 3-6.4.1: usb_probe_device

[    2.445801] usb 3-6.4.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.446077] usb 3-6.4.1: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.446674] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.446695] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.446696] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.447600] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.447615] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.447617] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.449408] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    2.449423] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[    2.449424] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.456655] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    2.456711] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1/input2

[    3.139386] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    3.143851] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    3.148306] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    3.152312] usb 3-11: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    3.168903] uvcvideo 3-11:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.168906] uvcvideo 3-11:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.168919] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[    3.183415] input: UVC Camera (046d:0825) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-11/3-11:1.0/input/input3

[    3.183478] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

```

As you can see there are no messages about the keyboard or mouse found. When the detection is successful (i.e. booting with another keyboard plugged in) I have these messages:

```

[    2.453575] usb 3-6.4.1: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.453576] usb 3-6.4.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.453635] usb 3-6.4.1: usb_probe_device

[    2.453636] usb 3-6.4.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.453917] usb 3-6.4.1: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    2.454558] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.454585] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.454587] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.455540] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.455559] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.455567] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.457311] usb 3-6.4.1: adding 3-6.4.1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    2.457325] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[    2.457327] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.464817] usbhid 3-6.4.1:1.2: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    2.464877] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1/input2

[    2.467747] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2011 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6.4/3-6.4.1/3-6.4.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input3

[    2.467844] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2011] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1:1

[    2.469684] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6.4/3-6.4.1/3-6.4.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input4

[    2.469884] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101b] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6.4.1:2

```

----------

